# shoe laces that will stay tied



## 4dgt90 (Dec 2, 2009)

i recently got some florsheim saddle shoes off the Trad exchange here that were in nearly brand new condition. i like them but the damn laces become loose after literally 20 or so steps. 

my other lace-up dress shoes don't have this problem. one of the pairs i got off ebay and i remember the laces seemed to have a bit of wax on them, not sure if this was to help them stick and stay laced up better or if it was just from wax build up from the previous owner.

any suggestions on how i can get my laces to stay tied and tight (besides double knotting)?

i'm hoping this can be resolved with laces and its not a problem with the actual shoe.


----------



## mhj (Oct 27, 2010)

See Ian's Shoelace Site, https://www.fieggen.com/shoelace/index.htm. You will learn more about shoelaces than you ever thought possible.

I lived with your same problem for nearly sixty years of life on every pair of shoes I owned until I discovered this site.


----------



## MWhisler (Oct 4, 2008)

I agree, Ian's site is a great source of info. I learned there that I had been tying my laces wrong for the last 20+ years. Basically if you tie them wrong they will come loose with every step and if you tie them correctly they will tighten with every step. 

Look around the site a bit, there's lots of ways to lace your shoes to add comfort or support etc.

All the best,
Michael


----------



## 4dgt90 (Dec 2, 2009)

ah ive stumbled upon this website before, at least the different lacing methods part. thanks for reminding me of this site, i'll check it out and try to fix my knot!


----------



## blue suede shoes (Mar 22, 2010)

I've never been to the shoelace site given above; looks like I have a lot ot learn. I have had trouble with the laces on new Florsheim shoes breaking after only a couple of wearings and not staying tied. I replaced them with Allen Edmonds dress laces as I have found them to be the best by far. Never experienced a problem again.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Flat laces and nubby laces tend to stay tied more easily. Since boyhood I had tied double-knots in laces as I would beat heck out my footwear as I walked or ran.


----------



## Stony32 (May 16, 2009)

Waxed Cordohide brand laces will solve the problem.


----------



## Mike147 (Jan 15, 2006)

Stony32 said:


> Waxed Cordohide brand laces will solve the problem.


 +1...


----------



## jjskywlker (Dec 9, 2009)

Step 1, stop tying grandma style (one loop is in the wrong direction) Step 2, buy these


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

Berluti knot. I just learned how to tie my shoes last year, best thing since sliced bread (maybe predates it), and I've never had a shoe lace come untied since.


----------



## Fraser Tartan (May 12, 2010)

tdecast, you're probably using a granny knot. I see it all the time both in public and on the various shoe threads. It's everywhere. I'm sure these people are having to re-tie their shoes on a regular basis. Even waxed shoelaces won't compensate completely for improperly tied shoes.

https://www.fieggen.com/shoelace/slipping.htm

I used to do this myself, switching randomly between a granny knot and a "reef" knot. It's a very simple problem to correct.


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

I have the most problem with leather or rawhide laces. I like to wear boat shoes and camp mocs, and keeping the rawhide laces tied is maddening! I don't have much of a problem with other type laces...but can't seem to keep these tied for any length of time at all. I've tried double knots, etc--nothing works for long. I don't know if it's the way I'm tying them or not since I have few problems otherwise. If anyone has a secret technique for keeping rawhide laces tied...please...HELP! I've fought it for decades and would be much obliged to anyone offering a workable solution.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

Saltydog said:


> I have the most problem with leather or rawhide laces. I like to wear boat shoes and camp mocs, and keeping the rawhide laces tied is maddening! I don't have much of a problem with other type laces...but can't seem to keep these tied for any length of time at all. I've tried double knots, etc--nothing works for long. I don't know if it's the way I'm tying them or not since I have few problems otherwise. If anyone has a secret technique for keeping rawhide laces tied...please...HELP! I've fought it for decades and would be much obliged to anyone offering a workable solution.


Find Ian's site and look at his Secure Knot. I have been using it since I discovered Ian for leather and rawhide laces, and it is much superior to the two turn bow knot I used before.


----------



## andy b. (Mar 18, 2010)

Saltydog said:


> I have the most problem with leather or rawhide laces. I like to wear boat shoes and camp mocs, and keeping the rawhide laces tied is maddening! ... If anyone has a secret technique for keeping rawhide laces tied...please...HELP! I've fought it for decades and would be much obliged to anyone offering a workable solution.


Wet the laces with water, tie them tight, when dry they won't come undone. That's how I've been doing it for years (I guess decades by this point).

Andy B.


----------



## mrp (Mar 1, 2011)

I have to give Ian's secure not a plug, after years of doing a double starter and a regular knot, I gave his Ian's secure knot a shot with a double starter. Typically I'd have to retie my shoes once or twice a day, work to get the right balance from foot to foot (I suppose I'm a bit OCD on this). After tying the new knot for a few days and not thinking about it, I came home today, tugged on the end of the shoe string to undo the knot I tied early this morning and realized they had made it through the day, without an adjustment. In the past this would have required a bulky double knot.


----------



## 4dgt90 (Dec 2, 2009)

sorry i never followed up with this thread. i checked the site and realized i've been doing the granny knot my whole life. just started doing the first tie/knot in the opposite direction and now everything's good!


----------



## Cavebear58 (Jan 31, 2010)

*It's even reached the TED talks*

Yes, the slipping knot has even reached the TED talks - https://www.ted.com/talks/terry_moore_how_to_tie_your_shoes.html - enjoy!

Cheers
Graham


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Very simple & a trick I learned years ago with a double knot: tie the first knot left over right, then do the next knot right over left with the existing loop, that way they are pushing against each other & will NEVER come undone. If you do both knots the same way they will slide. The hardest thing about this is remembering to do it & then doing it, it's awkward at first but you get used to it.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Monks!!


----------

